# Ivermectin



## Autumn2005

There have been MANYMANYMANY posts about mite treatments, red scabs, fur loss, etc on this forum... sorry to make one more. I've never had to treat for mites before, but recently had some mice come down with itchy red ears... looks like I'm in trouble.

The number one comment is.... *treat with ivermectin*

My question is: *What kind?*

You type a search for ivermectin online, and the number 1 thing that pops up is paste horse dewormer... Is this the stuff you use? Or do you look for a topical cattle treatment? I've heard Iver-on, Pour-on, Spot-on all suggested... does it get mixed in the drinking water, or applied to the scruff? Is it similar to the spot on flea treatments for cats and dogs? Is it like Repel-X for horses? Can I use those products instead of Ivermectin? What about the mite treatments you can get for snakes?

Or small animal treatments like: http://www.petco.com/product/3159/8-in- ... imals-3159

I'm in the US, in the suburbs... all farm supply stores within 40 miles of me are jokes.

If you could include a direct link to the stuff you use, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Laigaie

I use Eqvalan (horse paste dewormer), diluted in the water, as described in the AFRMA newsletter. I bought my Eqvalan on Ebay, as it wasn't available at my local farm supply store, and the AFRMA instructions specifically state that Eqvalan should be used, as it is properly soluble, unlike most pastes. This is the only medication that I know of that is mixed into the drinking water. I would not use non-ivermectin medications, as many are not as effective, and others are downright toxic.

http://www.afrma.org/med_ivermectin.htm 
http://us.merial.com/equine/products_eqvalan.asp


----------



## Autumn2005

Thanks for the information! And does that work on external and internal parasites? Because they just drink it, so does it work for the external parasites?


----------



## mousery_girl

usually there are lots of potions to treat small animals, then when you look closer it says ivermectin I'd rather get this than a horse one... get a spot on one too.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

Itchy red ears ? if thats the only sign the Mice have it can be cleared up in days with a diet of just oats and water for about a week.(over rich feeding )If the mite infestation has gone that bad you would of seen other signs. When I suspect, I put a warm hand on the mouse for a minute and then you can see the mite on the surface, if its a dark mouse place a sheet of white paper and brush the coat- examine paper. The other mites we get are not visible but if present some of your mice will look threadbare, you'll know it when you see it. The next stage after or during itchy red ears is a patch of scabbed skin on the back, again over rich feeding and often many pounds has been spent on mite treatment which didnt help.


----------



## Laigaie

I have not had mites in the mousery ( ray ), just the pinworms that some pet shop mice came with, so I cannot vouch for internal ivermectin's efficacy against external parasites.


----------



## moustress

Iver-On 250ml. ordered online is fairly affordable ($20-30) diluted one to five with water, three drops on the back of the neck where it meets the shoulders, three applications at one week intervals does the trick for my meeces. One bottle will last a long, long time. I store mine in the fridge, and keep a eyedropper/bottle full of the diluted solution in the fridge as well. It works on all parasites internal and external.

I try to reduce the dose for small adult mousies, and give a tiny spot on the back of the neck for babies in the fuzzy and hopper stages. It seems to be safe for all ages, and it is very effective.

I find the mites by taking a couple squares of toilet paper or a piece of paper toweling flat on my hand, and with the other hand get a scant handful of used bedding from near the nest area, shuffle it about on the paper, brush most of it off, and you can see the mites, if they are there, as little specks that move. Then I take the meeces out, change the bedding after cleaning out treating the tank with DeFlea (Reptile Relief), treat the mousies with the Iver-On solution, and place them back one by one after they've had the drops.

The only problem I've seen is that a few will get a hot spot of the skin at the application site. Very old meeces don't tolerate this treatment as well as younger mousies.


----------



## Rhasputin

The type of ivermectin you want is any brand that is 5mg ivermectin per ml.
Brand doesn't matter as long as the dosage is right. Then you dilute it 4-5 parts water to 1 part iver on, and spray your mice and bedding, or take an eye-dropper and put a drop of the mixture on each mouse between the shoulders. Shake before use!

The stuff for cows is usually that dose, where-as the stuff for sheep is usually a higher dose and would probably kill your mice.


----------



## moustress

Rhaspjtin: Are you talking about the same product I am?


----------



## Rhasputin

I have durvet brand ivermectin pour-on for cattle. It's the same dose as iver-on pour on for cattle. 
So yeah, we have the same thing more-or-less.


----------



## Stina

I use the 5mg/ml cattle pour on products as well...as casey said, brand doesn't matter. I also use the spray method. I'll just leave them in the cage, take out food/houses/water bottles, and spray the mice and bedding.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

This is what I use: https://www.petandgarden.com.au/browse/ ... dID=132313


----------



## moustress

Rhasputin: You only use one drop per mousie?

I wonder about the dosage; am I using more than necessary by giving the large meeces three drops?


----------



## Rhasputin

moustress said:


> Rhasputin: You only use one drop per mousie?
> 
> I wonder about the dosage; am I using more than necessary by giving the large meeces three drops?


Well I say one drop but it's really more like one 'squeeze' of the eye dropper. I'm sure 3 drops per mouse is fine.


----------



## Autumn2005

Thanks for all the useful information! It's good to finally start sorting out the different information about ivermectin! Good to know it's not the brand, but the dosage that's most important!

*Wight Isle Stud* I feed them only lab blocks, http://www.amazon.com/Native-Earth-Prot ... B00132ROS0 It has 18% protein, 5% fat, 5% fiber

Is that too rich for them? I noticed another doe had red ears too... it looks like red crust running down from their ears. This does has not had contact with the others. At first I thought someone had bitten the first doe I found, but as I kept looking, I saw several does in the same cage had it. How do you tell the difference between too rich food and mites? I'll check the bedding for moving dots...


----------



## Alex

I've just read a research paper on the effects of ivermectin on mouse behaviour. It seems that it has an effect, albeit small. I have the paper, but i don't think i can post it here due to copyright etc. However, if anyone might be interested, i might secretly email it!


----------



## Alex

Hi, I've found a link online to that paper, in case anyone might be interested. Here it is... http://test.aalas.org/pdfUtility.aspx?p ... _03_09.PDF


----------



## Bridgette Rena

Right now I'm only using reptile relief mite spray as a preventative. I clean cages, replace bedding and spray the cage down. Then spray a cloth and rub the mice down. I've yet to have an issue with mites. Although I do not think this product would be very effective on an existing mite issue.


----------



## Autumn2005

I did a check through of my local feed stores today... none of them carry Eqvalan OR any type of pour-on wormers... :x I even went to the petshop and browsed their section of flea/tick/mite treatments... nothing with ivermectin, nearly everything is either pyrithins or permectrim, spelling is rather optional when I'm around.  Looks like I'm off to the Internets!

I've noticed several mice itching, and even a couple bald spots that weren't there before... Looks like I got a problem. I also noticed worms in the stool of a couple of my new purchases, so does both type of ivermectin, Eqvalan oral and Pour-On topical, treat both internal and external parasites? Do I need to treat with both? I don't want to overdose the poor mice!

Also, the AFRMA sheet says that ivermectin is bad for nursing moms and the babies. Has anyone ever used it on moms and babies before? Have you ever had any adverse affects?


----------



## Stina

I have used ivermectin on mom's before with no noticeable ill effects...not frequently though. if you spray mom and bedding you shouldn't need to do babies. Are you absolutely sure the feed store didn't have any???...that is exceptionally odd....

As far as what it will treat, with internal parasites ivermectin treats some, but not all. It depends what kind of internal parasites they are.


----------



## Laigaie

I've used ivermectin on a pregnant mum, and had no problems. I was simply unaware that she's pregnant. I looked into it and got my hands on the paper for a lovely study where they looked at the effects on embryos. Basically, if you use a high dose, or combine it with other medications that make it work better, it can abort some babies (small percentage) or cause cleft palate in others. With ivermectin alone at normal doses, it was a very small but not insignificant increase in aborted embryos, but not whole litters. I would not use it with nursing does, however.


----------



## Autumn2005

Absolutely feed store didn't have any. They didn't carry pour-on stuff at all, and didn't even have the Eqvalan ivermectin. They had normal horse wormer, the pastes, but not the water soluble one. Like I said, I'm fairly close to LA, in a *highly* developed area... all the feed stores are very small and very limited... I asked the people at the desk, so I know I didn't just overlook it. Again... that is what Shipping is for, lol.


----------



## moustress

The reptile Relief is very good stuff, but it doesn't persist and keep working. It kills at the time of application, which is great for getting any eggs that might be left after disposing of soiled bedding. I also use it on my hands to be sure I don't transfer anything into my containers of bedding of feed as I move along to other cages.

Pour-on is great stuff; works on external and internal pests, and I've used it on very young pinkies with no ill effect. It is irritating to the skin, and some meeces have a hot spot, visible on short haired satins, or any other mousies with thinner or silkier hair, at the site of application.

I don't worry about the ill effects of Pour-On, as I know that mites can stress out a doe and contribute to a kill-off of newborns, or even pinkies/fuzzies up to 10 days old. One does need to be careful with the Reptile Relief and nursing does, as it can cause a lot of pain to nipples that may be sore and irritated from being suckled on. I had a doe kill all her litter, age 11 days, right after being treated.

I question the safety to humans and meeces of using Pour-On as a spray, as there is a chance of inhalation. I use the Reptile Relief on bedding and fixtures. I had to hunt for it, but I found a gallon jug of the stuff at a really good price.


----------



## Stina

With spraying you do not get hot spots, since it is on the fur and slowly reaches the skin itself...its also not concentrated in one spot. The amount that may be inhaled when using it as a spritz is very minimal and not likely to be harmful unless you are spraying a TON of it. It doesn't even seem to irritate their eyes...you might get a couple blinks immediately after spritzing, but that's all I've ever seen as any sort of reaction besides trying to lick it off (which is fine too since ivermectin is safe to injest and still effective if injested).


----------



## Autumn2005

Another question about mites and parasites and ivermectin in general: I have 3 cats, 4 dogs, 4 snakes, 1 horse, 1 hamster and 2 rats... will the mouse parasites travel to the other animals? Do I treat them with ivermectin too? Or do I get the dog/cat/etc stuff they have in the store?

Also, what about using alcohol hand sanitizer on me as I go from cage to cage to prevent the spread of mites/germs in general? Or do I need to use an actual mite-killer?


----------



## moustress

I'm pretty sure that the mites that are found on meeces will not propagate on other animals. They will bite other critters (humans too!), but they can't live off it.


----------



## Autumn2005

I noticed today that one of my rattie boys has a bald patch on his shoulder with redness around it... The AFRMA paper mentions using ivermectin for rats too, so I might just treat them to be sure!

*Everyone:

Thank You Thank You Thank You

For all the helpful information here!*


----------



## Frizzle

So searching for the stuff you guys use, I came across is on the Petco website, is it the reptile relief? Links to other websites would be nice!

http://www.petco.com/product/109610...y.aspx?Ntt=reptile relief&OneResultRedirect=1

There was also this in the reptile section.
http://www.petco.com/product/105902/Zoo-Med-Mite-Off.aspx

There was also mite/lice spray for birds?
http://www.petco.com/product/102342/8-in-1-Ultra-Care-Mite-And-Lice-Bird-Spray.aspx


----------



## Tikmio

Moustress, It won't kill old mice right?


----------



## Rhasputin

If any treatment is safe, it's iver-on. I can probably name off 0 people who have used it regularly with success, and I'm sure there are more people who also have success.

Mi it 4 parts water, to 1 part iver-on. Then either spray your mice lightly (do not soak them) or use an eye dropper to put a small bit between their shoulders. Shake the bottle before each use, because ivermectin does not mix with water.


----------



## Autumn2005

I'm glad you mentioned shaking the bottle because I wouldn't have known! Lol, I just noticed the ivermectin I've been eyeing online is the same one you mentioned, Rhasputin.

Now I'm questioning what size to get... moustress, you regularly keep a mousery of over 200 mice? What size bottle do you get and in general how fast do you run through it? And how often do you treat your mice?

Rhasputin, same questions for you too, if you please!  How big is your mousery on average, and how often do you treat?

The little 250ml bottle is cheapest, but the 1L I was looking at would be more cost effective, so I'm still dithering between them!


----------



## Rhasputin

I would recommend the 1L bottle for anyone with an actively breeding mousery. It will last you a really long time if you don't have an issue with mites in that span.

the 250ml is fine for someone with a very small mousery (20 mice or less) or pets.


----------



## Autumn2005

Ok thanks. I generally have anywhere from 50-70 mice in my mousery at a time, though once I had about 150....


----------



## Tikmio

Wait, a minute. Your telling me to mix the Iver-on with water, but then saying, it does not mix with water. If something does not mix, it does not mix, right? Or am I off?


----------



## Frizzle

^^^
There was one post that mentioned a *type* that doesn't mix evenly in water. Think of Iver as the ingredient, while it is the rest of the product doesn't mix. All the types you have been recommended are fine, it's the specifics to whatever type that you ordered that you need to become more familiar with now.


----------



## Rhasputin

Neither of them fully mesh with water. But if you shake the liquid pour on stuff before you use it, it works perfectly fine. This has been used many many many many times by many many many many people, and it has been shown to work.

It's no different than using oil and vinegar salad dressing. If you don't shake the dressing, you'll only get oil. But if you shake it before you use it, you get the proper mi of everything when it goes on your salad.


----------



## Tikmio

Ok, I'm buying this one:
http://ozbo.com/456790-Ivermectin-Pour- ... erralID=NA

And plan on using this spray bottle to apply it:
http://www.amazon.com/Soft-Style-Spray- ... 485&sr=8-2

If that is mixable with water, I'll buy it! So just shake shake every time? Like before every single use?


----------



## Rhasputin

I shake it, spray a few mice down, then shake again. I probably shake more than I need to, lol, but it can't hurt. 
If you're applying with an eye dropper I would recommend shaking the bottle before each time you fill the dropper. 

The spray bottle you picked should be fine, just make sure you mist them, and don't turn it on 'jet' or you'll soak the poor things, lol.


----------



## Tikmio

Ok, so here's my plan, will it work? Take the mice out of there cage. Remove all wooden objects, spray the cage, spray the mice, put them back in the cage alone (so they don't lick it off each other), and then spray the lid, so the mites/lice are trapped to die. One more thing, how long must the mice be separated? Also, this will be safe on the mice that do not have mites, right? I would spray them just to be safe...


----------



## Rhasputin

It is safe to use on mice without mice. Some of us use it once every month when we don't have mites as a preventative treatment. It is safe to leave them together, they're going to eat it even if they're alone, and it's safe for them to ingest.


----------



## Tikmio

Oh OK! Thank you sooooo much for all your information! What about removing all wood? Does that need to be done?


----------



## Rhasputin

I would remove the wood items, yes. You will find that mites seem to be attracted to them.

Plastic items should be okay though, but I would keep it to a minimum. Maybe just give them a hide until the mites are gone.


----------



## Tikmio

Ok, thanks. So no Aspen, chew blocks, or cardboard hides... I think I can cope with that!


----------



## Frizzle

I don't know how long mites can live off their host, but when I had head lice as a kid, my mom ziplocked EVERYTHING for a long time to make sure that everything was dead. Idk if you'd want to do this, but what about boiling the wood? Then you could put it back sooner and have the piece of mind that there can be no mites re-infecting your mice. Just a thought.


----------



## Tikmio

Or maybe I could spray the wood, and remove, it than later put in back?


----------



## Rhasputin

I would either boil, bake, or throw away the wood toys.

Also, it's fine to use aspen bedding, just spray it thoroughly before adding your mice. 
I would also make sure you change it often to make sure that you're tossing out any mites that drop off of your mice and into the bedding.


----------



## Tikmio

I think I'm going to house ALL my does together when I'm treating them. Also good news. I visited my mousery a few minutes ago, and the girl that had the bald patches... They grew back! I'm not even sure how, but they did! It only took 4 days to! Why would she go bald just so it would grow back a few days later, anyways?


----------



## Stina

Just a note on bottle size....I always get the 250 ml bottle and I have a good number of mice....plus rats...and I have not run out of a bottle before its expiration yet. Keep in mind you also never know when the expiration will be if you are having it shipped... I dilute 5 to 1 (5 parts water to 1 part ivermectin) and use the spray method and spray the cage with toys and hiding places removed along with the mce or rats.


----------



## Tikmio

Uh oh... What if I bought an expired bottle?


----------



## Stina

They shouldn't be sending out expired bottles...but check it when you get it. There is always the possibility there may only be a few months from the purchase date to the expiration date. I always check when I get it from the store too...my last bottle I got from Tractor Supply was the ONLY bottle they had left that wasn't expired.......almost every bottle they had was expired...


----------



## Tikmio

I already ordered it... It didn't say anything about expiration at all... How long do they usually last (like, before they expire)?


----------



## Stina

from the date of manufacture is a couple years....but who knows how long the seller may have had it on the shelf.


----------



## Tikmio

Ahh, well they have a 100% costumer satisfaction guarantee!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

For Mite treatment ( and internal as well as external parasites) I use" Xeno 50 mini." 
It is an Ivermectin based treatment and comes in a small pipette, its not the cheapest option when you have loads of mice but for my few it's great as it's so easy to use- I put one drop on the back of the neck,between the ears( for my large mice I use two drops), I repeat the treatment 1 month later. It seems to do the job well.


----------



## Stina

I'm guessing that's a european product...I've never heard of it. there really isn't much in the way of products specifically for small animals in the US.


----------



## Autumn2005

Yikes, expired bottles now to worry about... I think I will stick with the small bottle just to see how long it takes me to go through it. If I use it up real fast, I know I can get the bigger bottle without worry. If I save it forever, I'll be grateful I didn't waste a giant bottle!

About treatment... moustress said she treats hers at 1 week intervals for 3 treatments, other people seem to treat once a month...

What do you recommend for how often I treat them? I'm inclined to treat at 1 a week for 3 treatments, and then only as a preventative every other month or so, and of course treating new meeces right away...

Opinions?


----------



## Stina

If you don't have a noticed problem, it is plenty sufficient to do a regime of 3 treatments ~10 days apart 2-4 times a year (or any time you take anything to a show or get anything new)

Personally I see no reason to get the bigger bottles...it is inexpensive and even a small bottle should last quite a while, especially if you are ordering online and don't know what the expiration date will be.


----------



## Zowie

I took my mice to the vets and they gave me xeno 50 mini, and told me to put one drop on every 2 weeks, and to do 3 treatments (so 6 weeks/3 drops)


----------



## Tikmio

So, once i get it in the mail, should i mix it wjth the water, and then spary them once, then treat them by spraying them once again next month?


----------



## Frizzle

That's a question, I'm assuming that you mix it as needed, but does anyone just go ahead and mix it all up at once?


----------



## Tikmio

Well, yeah. But, my featured question (lol) is what is the correct treatment? Like how often do you apply it and when do you stop applying it?


----------



## Stina

....that question was already answered several times in this thread....


----------



## Tikmio

I don't know which one to follow...


----------



## Stina

You can follow any of them and probably be ok...we all have our own opinions and practices and already shared them...asking us again doesn't mean you're going to suddenly get different answers from us...


----------



## Autumn2005

Thanks for all the helpful advice here! I think it's going to be a matter of seeing what works for me.


----------



## PPVallhunds

The Boggit keeper said:


> For Mite treatment ( and internal as well as external parasites) I use" Xeno 50 mini."
> It is an Ivermectin based treatment and comes in a small pipette, its not the cheapest option when you have loads of mice but for my few it's great as it's so easy to use- I put one drop on the back of the neck,between the ears( for my large mice I use two drops), I repeat the treatment 1 month later. It seems to do the job well.


Ive used this twice now for lice, found it fantastic......unlike the bobmartin spot on! will never touch that stuff again. Used it on my rabbit and her neck swelled, my friend used it on her Gpigs and the next day one dropped dead, and used it twice on the mice (couldnt find anything else in the shops to use and they had lice) and both times had some mice die within 24h.


----------



## Autumn2005

Yikes, sorry to hear that! That's why new people like me and tikmio are so worried about what to give and how much, because the mice are such little dears!


----------



## Tikmio

Yes. So true.


----------



## PeachnZelda

Ok another paranoid mouse mummy here... I have momma mouse, nanny and the hoppers in one cage at the moment, they'll be ready to move out of that cage (or the boys at least) on the 21st.

When should I start lice/mite treating? I dont want to hurt them as theyre still small, but theyre all very very scratchy and i dont want to compromise their health because of mites.

And, given that they are extremely quick and I don't want hotspots on the tinies, would the spray method probably be best? With this stuff yes?

http://www.discountedpetproducts.net/OR ... 23573.html

Diluted 5/1? Or maybe even a bit less if there are little ones around?

This is getting me so stressed, momma mouse in particular is looking a bit run down and I think it's probably why the bubs aren't in the best of condition - they're bright and zip around like anything, but their fur isn't very shiny and they do scratch a LOT.


----------



## Frizzle

The stuff that Tikimo bought I also got, and I've been doing the diluted 1/5 parts, drops on the back of the neck, once a week for two weeks now on the adult/nursing females who littered the 22-24th (feb). I'm kinda assuming that the iver goes from on the moms, to teensy weensy bits on the babies by simple contact. I'm not a mouse wizard, it's my first time with the stuff, so maybe see what others have to say about it before you go ahead and do it. As of yet, my babies look healthy and active (aka, no one's died since I've started treatment). I wasn't all to sure that mine have/had mites, but one of my bucks was looking terrible and has since perked up, so I'm assuming that it was the case.


----------



## PeachnZelda

Ok I live in the UK and every site I've found tht sells ivermectin requires you to say your herd number/details etc so I'm thinking I can't actually get it for mice...


----------



## Autumn2005

I've been treating my mice with ivermectin, a 1:4 dilution with a couple drops to the back of their head. I treated everyone, old mice, young mice, preggers or nursing moms. A few had hotspots, as was mentioned, but most were completely unaffected.

That being said, I did have some odd things happen in my mousery after treating:
One nursing mom killed and ate the only boy in her litter, even though the babies were already three weeks old.
Two boys, brothers, died two days later.
One doe looked like chucks of flesh had been ripped out her genital area.
In one litter, 3 out of 7 babies stopped growing, and when I checked them, they had sores around their rectum, almost like a rash, or a scrape.

This all happened within days of either the first or second treatment of ivermectin. I also had some minor things, one buck lost a little fur at the application site, a couple mice got small scabs at the treatment site, things like that I'm not really worried about. But what happened above... is that from ivermectin, or was it just bad luck in the mousery? Maybe the mom with the litter that stopped growing got too much, and passed it on to her babies? Maybe the affected ones were all allergic or something? Perhaps my concentration is still too strong?

I'm open to opinions as to what's going on in my mousery, whether ivermectin related or not. Thanks!


----------



## Laigaie

Autumn: what base product is it? Dilution info helps if we know the original concentration. Honestly, other than the fur loss at application site, that doesn't sound like the side-effects with which I'm familiar. Cleft palate in fetuses is a noted side effect, as is neurological issue in nursing pups, but genital rashes? That's a new one.


----------



## Cait

Autumn2005 said:


> In one litter, 3 out of 7 babies stopped growing, and when I checked them, they had sores around their rectum, almost like a rash, or a scrape.


That sounds like it could be either e.coli or coccidiosis. Have you considered these already?


----------



## Autumn2005

I just got the ivermectin pour-on for cattle, as was recommended earlier in this post. I think the concentration was something like 5ml/mg, something like that? I couldn't tell you without the bottle in front of me.

As for the litter, I have no idea what could have caused the genital rashes. What are the causes of e.coli or coccidiosis, and how infectious are they? I checked the mom and nanny, and both are healthy, no rashes. Can I treat it, or is the entire litter probably lost? There are 3 remaining ones that show no symptoms.

It is good to know that most of the odd stuff in my mousery is probably co-incidence, not related to the ivermectin. I guess when dealing with a large population of mice, several things can happen at once and not be related.


----------



## Laigaie

E. coli and cocci are both treatable with antibiotics, but it can be hard to dose nursing pups. Lowering the humidity around them is a good preventative, as is making sure their food/water/habitat are all clean. Another symptom people have mentioned in relation to e. coli in particular is greasiness.


----------



## Autumn2005

I did notice today that the babies do have bits of feces stuck to their tails, poor things. The only antibiotic I have access to is amoxicillin. Is this good for treating babies? Also, how do I treat the little ones, just give it to mom and let it filter through in her milk?


----------



## Laigaie

This page (http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm) says: "A MOXICILLIN BRANDS: AMOXI-DROPS, BIOMOX, ROBAMOX	10mg/lb BID, PO .20cc/lb for 10 to 14 days
Bactericidal, mild broad-spectrum antibiotic. Good to prevent infection after surgery or injury, for urinary tract infections, or secondary infections. Does not attack mycoplasma directly, but in cases of multi-factorial infection, may kill off the secondary infection allowing the immune system to get the mycoplasma infection back in check. Works well in combination with Gentocin. Bubble Gum flavored - most rats like it. Inexpensive. Prescription needed." It's rat info, but that almost always works for mice. As an aside, I LOVE using this page for looking up answers to drug-related questions for mice.

This page (http://www.drugs.com/pro/a moxicillin.html) says "Reproduction studies have been performed in mice and rats at doses up to 10 times the human dose and have revealed no evidence of impaired fertility or harm to the fetus due to A moxicillin. " and later "P enicillins have been shown to be excreted in human milk. A moxicillin use by nursing mothers may lead to sensitization of infants. Caution should be exercised when A moxicillin is administered to a nursing woman." I assume from that statement (despite not having actual study data included in the statement itself) that it's likely the babies will not be harmed so long as you use a conservative dosage and do not prolong the treatment past what's described above. But, then, after 10 days, your bubs may well be weaned. It's a lot of trouble, but may be worth it for you.


----------

